# Are there any shows?



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone know if there are any HO shows scheduled for January'06 that are within reasonable driving distance of Connecticut?? I know about the Beers show Feb 5th, but any others sooner? Just checking ... dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I...*

guess not.


----------

